# OGF Run In-Less Than expected



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

:angry::angry: Man was i surprised. I was down at edgewater doing some fishing a couple days ago when I ran into another member of the sight. Well me being the person that I am I thought that I would go over and introduce myself. Well I am not going to say any names as to who this other members was as i dont want to come off as i am putting them on the spot. I will say though, if you treat everyone that notices you from this site as though they are "*bothering you as you sit in the line to launch you boat*" or you have the attitude of "*it's is good that you noticed me now you can get lost as you manage to mumble a few grunts from your truck window*" is really pathetic and you can bet to believe that i will not be approaching you or any of the other members here on this site again as this is not the first time that i have been treated like and outsider or like i have a third eye growing from the middle of my forehead. I Have tried to think better of the members on this site but everytime i do there is someone on here that lets me see how some of the members truly are. i know what the issue is and lets just say you are pathitic if that is the way you live your life, if i have approached you out on the water i must say "*SORRY FOR BOTHERING YOU*" most of you anyway. There are some good guys here but like fishing, you have to weed through a couple dozen dinks to find one worthy of the livewell. To the good guys on here "Keep those lines tight and livewells full".


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't blame you for feeling the way you feel. I wouldn't let a few bad apples keep you from talking to a fellow OGF'er. I can't imagine that too many are like that, especially the ones that post all the time. Hope your next run-in goes better!!


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

how do I get a sticker? I assure you that I am not rude,and will talk fish'n with most anyone.howevr sometimess I am in a hurry to hit the water.with all of the possitive responses that I have recieved on this site,I'm surprised to here that someone could not take a second to be friendly.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe you should post this fella's name. As most of us sportsman are more than willing to share as well as be a friend to other sportsman, regardless of the bothering factor.That's what a sportsman does. I for one find this crap appalling. Should be used for what they stand for !!!I'm sure whoever you talked to will read all of these posts, I sincerely hope they change their way of accepting a stranger, most of all a fellow sports-person. Tight lines to all, and please take time to be a friend to others as someday, it might be your kid that is the target, what then. !!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if you see me stop and say hi, I:LL not bite your head off, might even tell you a spot or two. not all of us have a block of wood to burn off our shoulder.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Maybe you should post this fella's name


maybe not.that would serve no constructive purpose whatsoever.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello LJ, 
Sorry to hear that you've had some bad experiences; hope that doesn't prevent you from giving the rest of us a try. For myself, I try not to be too "elite" when someone approaches me, (it's tough you know...(LOL))...I'm the type of guy that waves at dogs from car windows. At least thats the guy I try to be. Most the other guys that I know from here are pretty much the same way. 

I talked to two friends today on the water that were good enough to stop and tow me in last year when I lost a prop. They still have time to talk and share a minute; busy as they might be. They are members here; and good friends today. 

There are plenty good folks out there; and in here too. You know, there are all kinds of examples in the world; some show us how to be, and some show us how we don't want to be. (I know too that each of us has, or can have, a bad day once in awhile...I'm pretty sure that can happen to most anybody...sometimes we get all caught up in ourselves.) Try not to let a couple incidents like that to prevent you from being the outgoing friendly guy that it sounds as though you are. Seems that we do a lot better when we are being inclusive than when we are being exclusive...doesn't it? Given a chance, you might get a different reaction tomorrow. 
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Fishin 2, I did not post the members name because my purpose was not to have someone persecuted by other members here on the site. it was simply to make people aware of how somebody could be affected positively or negatively by anothers reaction to them. like i said before this was not the first time that i have had this happen and that was only reason that said something so that we all can take notice as to how we receive someone.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This is funny to me...Why go out of your way to purchase an OGF sticker, put it on your vehicle and then be rude when someone approaches you from the site? I'd love to know who it is, lol, but won't ask. I could probably venture a few guesses, but won't, lol!! I have a sticker on my boat and launch out of Edgewater almost exclusivlely. I don't bite either, come say hi!!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

maybe his dog died or something else tragic... I'm being serious. I try to be friendly to everyone but some times I have bad days. Sorry you had a bad encounter today. I personally haven't met anyone from OGF that was "short" with me, matter of fact I met pendog and boxinrefrick and they were just as pleasant as a neighbor would be. 

No one answered our fellow members question so I'll do my best.

Heres where you can purchase OGF goods....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=catalog&parent=20&pg=1


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone has a bad day now and again. I know at times, I get VERY busy with way too many things going on and my mind wanders as I try and keep up, and sometimes it may seem I get "short" with people, or cut them off, or make it seem like I'm ignoring them or am not being social. Not true, and I apologize for my past transgressions and any that happen in the future! 

I would say just about all the folks who visit us here, sticker or no sticker, are pretty good folks.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

L J I'ts safe to say different people expect different things from this site. Maybe some are looking to make friends, while others are just here for the information. Dont let a couple bad experiences stop you from saying hi to others. Then again maybe CamdenGizzard is right, everyone has a bad day sooner or later. Especially with the economy and job market as bad as it is allot of folks are having tough times right now.
Keep your kindly spirit, Im sure youll find members in the future willing to have a friendly chat.......


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> I have a sticker on my boat and launch out of Edgewater almost exclusivlely. I don't bite either, come say hi!!


What does this tell you about the people who launch at Edgewater


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> if you see me stop and say hi, I:LL not bite your head off, might even tell you a spot or two. not all of us have a block of wood to burn off our shoulder.


Come say hi if anyone sees a sticker in my window or on the boat (whenever I end up getting one). But more than likely, you might want to watch out for as I like to have long conversations and that's a good thing. I talk to alot of people where ever I go. I bring up OGF and the site. I turned Mr Shoes onto this site.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry to hear what happend to you . i also will talk to anyone. i don't have a sticker yet but when i do . i hope every member that sees me says hi


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe the member sold his truck to a non OGF guy............who never removed the decal?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey LJACKSON, don't take it personally. Theres always a few in every crowd. I've met you & know it wasn't you that put that guy off. Forget it & move on to better things. Did you have any luck that day ?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

whether someone is going through tough times or not it doesn't allow someone to be a jerk. i'm going through some tough times right now with being laid off and now my wife is laid off and having to deal with the unemployment office is enough to piss anyone off but i remain positive AND FRIENDLY to everyone. i have met many people from this site and all have been gracious and friendly. i remember meeting Snake69 at Atwood spillway a few winters back very friendly guy! even nice enough to take my picture with a saugeye i caught and posted on here. I met Phate and a whole slew of other OGFer's at a Saugeye tourny i held at Atwood a few years ago and despite it being a bust with Dawg239 being the only one having a legal eye being weighed in that day everyone was very friendly. Corey even lent us a scale and Dawg239 after winning the money for 1st 2nd 3rd and biggest fish gave me and my sister our entry fees back, this just goes to show the quality of character our members have! So we all aren't bad! don't let it get to you man!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Saugeye. I too have had some not so friendly meetings, but not as bad as yours. I keep an OGF flag on my boat and have met some great people while out. Like others have said, don't let one or two ruin your thoughts or perceptions of the many great people here. Tight lines to ya....


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

In real estate they say three things matter , 1. location 2. location 3. location

Conversing these three things matter , 1. timing 2. timing 3. timing . As much I love to gab about fishing probably the worse time to approach me would be when I am waiting to launch. Don't know why perhaps I am constantly going over pre-launch checklist mentally or whatever. But as soon as boat comes off trailer I am back to normal. ( OR as some would say abnormal ).

I also hate to bother anyone if they are on fish. I might see your OGF sticker but do not want to run the risk of screwing up your pattern.

All that being said I can truthfully say I have never had an OGF member be rude to me in any way. In fact everyone I have personally met from this site has been trully affable and a pleasure to meet. I am sure someone will spoil that record sooner or later. But I feel safe in saying they will still be a very small minority.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

thanx for telling me where to get a stick.I do not actually own a credit card,but will find somebody who does and give them cash.luv to talk fish'n do not luv computers,but I try.sik of xbox.nead air.thanx


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

dude if you see me out come and say hi, maybe we might do some fishing together im always looking for fellow anglers to fish with >>Lets GO FISHING!!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Last weekend i was fishing squito, up at the northend, and 2 guys came over and introduced themselves to me. Said they knew of me from OGF. I was honored to meet them and it was a pleasure talking to them if only for a couple minutes. Nice meeting you Steelhead 1 and Fishinfool. Thanks for the info too.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry for your bad encounter, I myself welcome anyone who wants to talk about this great sport that we all love. I personnaly have met and fished with several members on this site and have nothing but good lasting memories and hopefully new fishing buddies. I don't have a sticker but plan on getting one sometime in the future. I have a 17' 8" Black Allumacraft Navigator with a white 90 hp ETEC with a Johnson 9.9 kicker feel free to say hi anytime.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

.....now if any of you try and approach me again,.... I will even be meaner and grumpier and may even run you down with my pick-up!! I am going to start a spin-off site call FOMSOGF. (full of myself OGF) So far I'm the only member but come join me if your sick of being approached by friendly outdoorsman.

.....lol, 17000 members.....has to be a few bad apples in there somewhere.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I know when I'm sitting in the launch lane I have a millon things going through my head. I don't think I would ever be short with someone, but someone may take it that way.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

The only one I have met was Linda up at the bait shop at Mosquito she was friendly and helpfull. I would like to meet some of you it would be nice to put some faces with names. You all seem to be good folks hope to see you on the water or on the bank.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I met an OGF member at west branch memorial day weekend. I needed a jump for my truck . The battery went dead after I had left my lights on . He was more than happy to help me out. Thanks SAM KEG I appreciate it .


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

you can say hay to me anytime. id like to meet some felllow ogf members. i drive a red crew cab chevy dually with a big chrome wing on top. my boat is either a 14 ft sea nymph with blue carpet, or a blue and white 16 ft spectrum pro avenger with a 50 hp johnson. im almost always with the wife, (kristyfishon).


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

no problem bulldawg!!!


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
I'm marcbodi and I would be happy to talk to you if I run into you.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

Why would you put a OGF sticker on your boat or truck if you don't want to talk to other members. I have one on my ford f-150 glad to sit and talk anytime dang that's how you learn whats going on.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

barf hooked me up with some spots today out on mogadore. pulled in a few nice gills. and some crappie,,,

thanks james


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

sam kegg said:


> barf hooked me up with some spots today out on mogadore. pulled in a few nice gills. and some crappie,,,
> 
> thanks james


no prob.did not do so well myself.two keeper gills


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

LJ, that's a sorry experience. Like several others have said why would anyone display the OGF decals if they don't want bothered.

I suggest that the next time you see this person you invite him for a float tube fishing trip down the Tusc. river near Newcomerstown (see the S.E. section post about a gator). Give him a leaky tube and a pat on the back and send him off.  .


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with PapaPerch. I am very friendly and I would not be rude to anyone yet alone an OGFer but when I am ready to fish, I have that fire in my eye. I often twitch b/c I am so anxious to get on the water. Usually I am being held up by one of my friends that takes 10 minutes to get a cup of coffee in the gas station on the way. If this person was leaving the water, you might have gotten a different response.


----------



## KidSalty (Jun 12, 2008)

I just saw a fellow OGF member on my way home yesterday. Driving a gold colored SUV with a red OGF sticker. Was driving east, out of Cleveland. Was gonna beep and say hi, but in a traffic jam, never a good idea!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have a sticker but I have a lot of people approach me near Leesville (when I have the boat) and ask me questions and I tell them I haven't caught a Muskie in my life but I keep trying and they still ask questions and I answer any that I can.
I will talk to anyone and help as much as I can, life is to short to act like an idiot, plus, Karma is a Bich


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

if you see an old beat up blue 86 dodge ram with a white OGF sticker in the akron area.its probibly barf. Stop and say hi . I frequent (mogadore springfield,and sometimes,portage lakes) .................


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

where do ya put the sticker, up on the right bow?
I saw where they sell red or blue stickers so does everyone run red stickers or blue ones?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> so does everyone run red stickers or blue ones?



my sticker is black


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

misfit said:


> my sticker is black


I thought they only sell red or blue? 
or did you buy an old one and they were black?


----------

